# كيف تعادل ph بدون معدات



## super strong (9 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
بعد عدة محاولات وصلت الى طريقة لمعادلة الي اش بدون ورق ولا اي معدات وهي على الشكل التالي
تجيب سوديوم القشرة وليس السائل
كل كيلو سلفونيك يحتاج الى 130 غرام السوديوم

ارجو ان اكون وضحت الفكرة


----------



## asc.egy (9 يناير 2015)

من التجارب والخبرة

هذه الطريقة لا ينصح بالثقة بها لسبب بسيط ان السوق به منتجات ليست استاندر ( ليست ثابتة المقاييس والنسب والتركيزات ) واتحدى ان مثلا حمض سلفونك لو اشتريته من نفس التاجر كل مرة هاتلاقى تركيز مختلف 
اضمن طريقة هى ورق ال ph


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يناير 2015)

super strong قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد عدة محاولات وصلت الى طريقة لمعادلة الي اش بدون ورق ولا اي معدات وهي على الشكل التالي
> تجيب سوديوم القشرة وليس السائل
> كل كيلو سلفونيك يحتاج الى 130 غرام السوديوم
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا علي مشاركتنا خبراتك و لكن الكيماويات الصناعيه غير ثابتة التركيز عكس الكيماويات المعمليه و اكرر شكري لمشاطرتنا خبراتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2015)

والله انت رجل محترم احمد بك عثمان عام سعيد عليك مع انك اكلت علينا كوب الشاي. هههههه


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 يناير 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> والله انت رجل محترم احمد بك عثمان عام سعيد عليك مع انك اكلت علينا كوب الشاي. هههههه


منور الدنيا كلها ياباشا و المفروض غدا مش كباية شاي


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (15 يناير 2015)

قدها يا باشا ودايما عامر بحسك


----------



## mido_lordship (28 فبراير 2015)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> منور الدنيا كلها ياباشا و المفروض غدا مش كباية شاي


طالما فيها غدا ممكن اتطوع واوصل الباشمهندس عبد القادر لحد عندك ياهندسة واهو نطلع بحتة زفر


----------

